# CDC STUDY FINDS AMERICANS ABSORBING CHEMICAL TOXINS



## Mike NoLomotil (Jun 6, 2000)

The CDC Has just released its first comprehensive report ever on the level of key toxins in the bodies of Americans. The report contained surprising findings of higher than expected levels of certain toxins especially pesticides. This is of further interest to patients with so called "functional disorders", and immunologists and environmental medicine specialists who contend the occurence of functional diseases like IBS, Fibromyalgia, CFS, ADD and others can often be linked to a loss of oral tolerance-type immune dysfunction which they contend can be linked to the exposure to environmental toxins, food additive chemicals, or the combination thereof.A link to the whole study is provided at the end of the press release.**ACHTUNG I forget Jeff asked us NOT to post the entireity of an AP press release for copyright purposes so I have removed it and replaced it with the URL for the press release here: http://wire.ap.org/APnews/?SITE=CABAR&FRONTID=HOME ------------------------------------------LINK TO THE COMPLETE STUDY FROM CDC: http://www.cdc.gov/nceh/dls/report/ ------------------------------------------MNL______________ www.leapallergy.com [This message has been edited by Mike NoLomotil (edited 03-22-2001).]


----------



## KateyKat (Jan 4, 2001)

Just downloading the huge Report Summary.So not had chance to read it yet let alone absorb it, but ta mucho for the link.Perhaps this may put some flesh on these bones of contention.KKat


----------

